# Maybe, fBSD12 problem with TCP open port



## Valentinus (Aug 5, 2019)

After migration from FreeBSD v.11 to v.12 I have problem with some host.
When I try to open 80 port http://turbosms.in.ua/ every 3 times have some timeout 20-60 sec.
I`m add screenshots.

This problem start from 3 request and repeat every 3 times.
With FreeBSD 10 no problem
With FreeBSD 11 no problem
With FreeBSD 12 have problem

You can try to run: `fetch http://turbosms.in.ua/api/wsdl_new.html` 3-10 times
Or `telnet turbosms.in.ua 80` 3-10 times
And you see this problem by self.

FreeBSD 12 Im try to compile kernel with a same options what have  FreeBSD 11 GENERIC - problem still exist.

TCP Dump in screenshot.
- *1* screenshot (FreeBSD11=*left*) - (*right* = FreeBSD12)
- *2* screenshot FreeBSD11 (*blue* lines fast request)
- *3* screenshot FreeBSD12 (*blue* lines fast request, *red* slow request)

I known maybe you say what its problem with remote host (turbosms.in.ua) - maybe.
But I have one hardware server, one external IP address - and with v11 works OK and with v12 have problem.

Please help((((
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2019)

Valentinus said:


> And you see this problem by self.


Works just fine on all my 12 and 11 machines.



Valentinus said:


> FreeBSD 12 Im try to compile kernel with a same options what have FreeBSD 11 GENERIC - problem still exist.


Put the original GENERIC kernel back please.

If you look closely at the dumps you'll notice that the FreeBSD 11 and 12 machines have different IP addresses. So I suspect an upstream firewall is blocking your traffic.


----------



## Valentinus (Aug 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Works just fine on all my 12 and 11 machines.
> 
> 
> Put the original GENERIC kernel back please.
> ...



Here is ScreenShots from one vHost on IP addr

On first screenshot all is ok. No lost packets.
On second screenshot FreeBSD12 - 4 telnet request. 3 requersts ok. 1 with problem.  Right is dump.


Try to make many `telnet turbosms.in.ua 80` requests.


----------



## Valentinus (Aug 5, 2019)

I think it is some protection of SYN-flood on remote host, but what different FreeBSD 11 and 12 ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2019)

Valentinus said:


> but what different FreeBSD 11 and 12


Nothing major on the TCP/IP stack.


----------



## Valentinus (Aug 7, 2019)

Here is TCPDUMP from FreeBSD 11 and 12
10 times to try Fetch html from HTTP
10 times to try Open port SMPP

inside 4 dump files

file: *10xFetch11.dump* ( its 10 times of `fetch http://turbosms.in.ua/api/wsdl_new.html` run from FreeBSD 11 )
file: *10xFetch12.dump* ( its 10 times of `fetch http://turbosms.in.ua/api/wsdl_new.html` run from FreeBSD 12 )

file: *10xOpen11.dump* (its 10 times of `telnet smpp.turbosms.ua 29900` run from FreeBSD 11 )
file: *10xOpen12.dump* (its 10 times of `telnet smpp.turbosms.ua 29900` run from FreeBSD 12 )

From FreeBSD 11 all is ok. No problem.
From FreeBSD 12 50% of request very long.

Who can compare dump and explane what different?
It is run from one VM and one IP addr.
Different's only OS version.


----------



## Valentinus (Aug 8, 2019)

Please... Close this post. I found the problem and already made a separate post with a clear description. TSVal counter in FreeBSD 12


----------

